# Yamaha Moto Bike 1974 or 1975



## Hermangerman33 (Sep 4, 2018)

Is anyone interested in purchasing an almost complete Yamaha Moto Bike and then a second parts bike which includes Frame, rear shocks, wheels,  plastic rear fender, 3 piece crank,  and lower swing arm. both yellow and straight unrestored? If interested let me know I will post pictures this weekend.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 5, 2018)

How much?


----------



## Hermangerman33 (Sep 5, 2018)

What do you think I should ask? I see them on eBay this week for a complete bike for 900 but I think that is way high. What do you think is fair for these?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2018)

Gotta post pics. Condition is everything.


----------



## Hermangerman33 (Sep 5, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Gotta post pics. Condition is everything.



I will get pics up this weekend


----------



## Hermangerman33 (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 7, 2018)

So are you selling both of them?


----------



## Hermangerman33 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yes


----------



## dave429 (Sep 8, 2018)

Cool bike!


----------



## Hermangerman33 (Sep 8, 2018)

Anyone interested in purchasing these two bikes ?


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 8, 2018)

Any idea what the prices are?


----------



## Hermangerman33 (Sep 8, 2018)

900 for the pair ?


----------



## jjowen (Dec 10, 2018)

Do you still have these bikes?


----------

